# Une méthode retournant un tableau d'entier ?



## pit-le-rouge (24 Juillet 2003)

Je dois écrire une fonction retournant un tableau d'entier.
Comment faire ?
On peut évidemment utiliser un NSArray et y stocker les entier avec NSNumber.
Mais, bon, ça me parait un peu "lourd".
Y-a-t'il moyen qu'une méthode retourne un tableau d'entier type C (int[ ]) ?
Et si oui comment faire ?


----------



## Michaël (25 Juillet 2003)

Salut

Je ne suis pas un artiste mais normalement:

int i[9];

marche

et en ObjC:

[mArray addObject: [NSNumber numberWithInt: 1052]];
[k2000 setIntValue: [NSNumber numberWithInt: [mArray lastObject]]];

Michaël


----------



## pit-le-rouge (25 Juillet 2003)

OK Michael.
Mais ça je le savais. Ce que je demandais dans mon mail c'était comment faire SANS utiliser les NSArray et NSNumber.


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2003)

Ce qu'a voulu dire Michaël, si je ne me trompe pas, c'est que tu peux simplement définir :

```
int[] maProcedure(Type param) { ... }
```

J'en suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que ça devrait fonctionner. Ou alors autre solution, c'est de retourner un pointeur sur un tableau d'entier, ou encore, faire une procédure qui ne retourne rien (void), mais lui faire passer en paramètre un pointeur sur un tableau d'entier. Il me semble que tu devrais pouvoir trouver quelque chose qui fonctionne parmi tout ça...


----------



## Manu (25 Juillet 2003)

N'oublie pas qu'objective c c'est du C. En C des fonctions pour renvoyer un tableau c'est ultra facile. Ta fonction peut tout aussi être une méthode.
Les solutions proposées par Molgow répondent à ta question de façon exhaustive. 
Celle du tableau en paramètre est à mon avis la meilleure.


----------

